# Recommendations for a wort chiller



## Ben1 (19/3/16)

Hey guys

I'm in the market for a wort chiller. Would prefer copper (to ensure maximum efficiency) and it to be as large as possible.

Came across this one on the Brew Mart website for $170 + delivery. http://www.brewmart.com.au/brewmart-shop/catalogue/?detail&ItemID=4219&SZIDX=0&CCODE=18862&QOH=0&CATID=304&CLN=1

Does anyone else have any recommendations?


----------



## SBOB (19/3/16)

plate chiller user here, so i'll say 
'why not a plate chiller?'


----------



## razz (19/3/16)

Mate I think the one chief consideration is the height of the chiller compared to the wort depth it will sit in. If half of the chiller is sitting above the wort then it's a bit of a waste.


----------



## Ben1 (19/3/16)

@SBOB my concern with a plate chiller is that it's difficult to clean.

@razz good point. I checked the one I listed and the coils are 26cm. I think that should be fine for my kettle.


----------



## JDW81 (19/3/16)




----------



## TheWiggman (19/3/16)

I think I can predict where this tread is going to go (JDW beat me to it)
If I were you I would go a bit cheaper and get all stainless -
http://www.nationalhomebrew.com.au/beer/brewing-equipment-pots-and-hardware/other-immersion-chiller-14m
Easier to clean and will perform just as well for a typical brew size of 23l. 
You'll get comments regard thermal transfer coefficients, and the reality is that while copper is a better conductor stainless will do the job just fine. Likewise with the length, there becomes a point of diminishing returns. 
Stu will chime in and recommend a spaghetti chiller and he is correct, a random spaghetti type chiller is a better performer. 
A counterflow chiller is an excellent option and can be manufactured yourself or purchased at a premium from somewhere like ibrew. They're less prone to gunking up than a plate chiller but are harder to clean than an immersion chiller.


----------



## TheWiggman (19/3/16)

razz said:


> Mate I think the one chief consideration is the height of the chiller compared to the wort depth it will sit in. If half of the chiller is sitting above the wort then it's a bit of a waste.


Critical too with an immersion chiller is to keep the wort moving


----------



## JDW81 (19/3/16)

TheWiggman said:


> I think I can predict where this tread is going to go (JDW beat me to it)


Just trying to make the point you don't necessarily need a wort chiller and it is possible to make hop forward beers no chill.

If I were getting a wort chiller I'd go counterflow myself (I'd probably build one - lots of good instructions on the interwebs).

JD


----------



## huez (19/3/16)

I am also in the plate chiller fan club, i wouldn't be buying any of the ones available in australia though. It's all about the length, not how many plates you have! If you don't get anything in them, they aren't hard to clean. dudadiesel in the states have a massive range.

Brewmart also have stainless and copper convoluted wort chillers for not much more then the copper immersion chillers. I'd be going that path if i was you, immersion chillers use an incredible amount of water. With my plate chiller i use an old fermenter with 20litres of water in it and a pump, add 2 bags of ice as im chilling one pass into the fermenter. Always within a few degrees of pitching temp.


----------



## Bribie G (19/3/16)

34 cm if your kettle can handle it, $60 plus postage. Unused. Due to the shape, post could be a bit of a bugger but might not be too bad and probably work out cheaper than a newy. Copper is copper.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/3/16)

TheWiggman said:


> I think I can predict where this tread is going to go (JDW beat me to it)
> If I were you I would go a bit cheaper and get all stainless -
> http://www.nationalhomebrew.com.au/beer/brewing-equipment-pots-and-hardware/other-immersion-chiller-14m
> Easier to clean and will perform just as well for a typical brew size of 23l.
> ...


Next one i do will be a counterflow made with 10mm copper pipe and 1" hose.

Either way no chiller is perfect,

Plate chillers are very efficient but prone to be infection sources unless cleaned to with an inch of it s life. Some brewers have had issues with plate chillers due to how hard they can be to keep clean

Immersion chillers are not very efficient unless your wort is always moving, then you need to let it settle before transferring to the fermenter. They need either lots of water or pumps too recirculate. ( When I was on tank water it wasnt an issue, just ran the outlet back into the tank )

Counter flow chillers are really good, but not that easy to make.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/3/16)

Bribie G said:


> 34 cm if your kettle can handle it, $60 plus postage. Unused. Due to the shape, post could be a bit of a bugger but might not be too bad and probably work out cheaper than a newy. Copper is copper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bargain at $60


----------



## MastersBrewery (19/3/16)

Oh so many choices what to do?!?!?! First I'd be on the immersion CFC debate, Immersion and I'd be wanting it to fit my kettle (imersion) so as females won't tell you it's about size. SS V Copper is negligible at HB scale me I'm a SS guy, fermenters next. CFC I'd go this one, yeah costs crap loads but all SS and you will NEVER need to upgrade. oh and they do have it in copper too.


ED: TYping lessons are on the list


----------



## rude (19/3/16)

So how do you plate chillers go with hops do you use hop socks
Anyone have SS cube that would be nice


----------



## Droopy Brew (19/3/16)

I think the notion that plate chillers are difficult to clean is bumpkin. Been using one for a couple of years and never had an infection issue. Only time I've had infections was with no chill.
I also add hops to the wort so there will be a bit getting to the chiller though of course whirlpool and settle means the great majority of break and hops dont get in there.

Cleaning is simple, put the hose onto the wort inlet and let it run through for a minute then onto the outlet for a minute. Drain most of the water out and then soak in Na perc with the rest of the brewing gear for a day. Rinse with fresh water and drain out.

I've heard of guys putting them in ovens and all that sort of stuff but my routine has given me absolutely no issues and has been tested on probably 40 -50 brews.


----------



## mckenry (19/3/16)

I've used a plate chiller for years. It's a mashmaster chillout 30 plate. Never had a problem with cleaning /infection. Knocks 70 degrees off in one pass. Had 90 deg wort in it yesterday, mains water the other ways, 20 in the fermenter. Chilling water goes to the vege garden. Yeast pitched. Back flush with hot water, forward flush, drain then starsan. Piece of cake. Wouldn't do it any other way. Have done in the past, but this is the best IMO.


----------



## timmi9191 (19/3/16)

+1 plate chiller. Small space, quick chilling.

Use hop spider to minimise muck.

Starsan flush before use
Recirc boiling wort for 20 mins before chilling. 

Clean with back and worth flush.

Then recirc warm sodium perc for 30 odd mins whilst cleaning pump etc.


----------



## scooterism (19/3/16)

I made myself a counter flow as inspired by the late Paul Wicksteed. Works like a charm.

came in around $50 but some of the materials I all ready had or acquired for nix.

Took about 2 hours to build start to finish.


----------



## timmi9191 (19/3/16)

Slightly ot.

Where is the pump in your system scooter?


----------



## huez (19/3/16)

MastersBrewery said:


> Oh so many choices what to do?!?!?! First I'd be on the immersion CFC debate, Immersion and I'd be wanting it to fit my kettle (imersion) so as females won't tell you it's about size. SS V Copper is negligible at HB scale me I'm a SS guy, fermenters next. CFC I'd go this one, yeah costs crap loads but all SS and you will NEVER need to upgrade. oh and they do have it in copper too.
> 
> 
> ED: TYping lessons are on the list


no affiliation with ibrew or brewmart but that exact same chiller is on the brewmart website for $195 instead of $275 on ibrew


----------



## m3taL (19/3/16)

IV got a plate Chiller and i had so many issues cleaning it and was about to move it on. Then i started using a hop spider just done the 2nd brew today with the hop spider and it worked great, before this i was getting blockages and all sorts of drama.

To Clean i rinse with Hot water straight after use, Both directions and i tap it on the ground as i do it.

then i run some PBW mix through it and let it soak for 25min then rinse and tap again in both directions.

Then i cook it for 1 hour in the oven at 200c and cover the in/out with foil for next use.

So it is a bit of a process but i chill a 27 lt batch directly into fermenter at pitching temp of 25c in about 3 mins. (Yes it pitch dry yeast at 25c then put it straight into my fridge and chill to 18c)

Looking at building a IC Chiller for the new Hombraumeister build. it would be a double coil build.


----------



## osprey brewday (19/3/16)

I now use a plate chiller,i get better whirlpool when done with hot wort.plate chiller gets a soak in caustic overnight after each brew pic attached is what comes out after each soaking. i then soak in fresh water for several days and sanitise it with my fermenter on brew-day if any one wants my immersion chiller for $80 they can have it pick up only port Stephens area.



Chiller fits in a 400mm dia kettle


----------



## scooterism (20/3/16)

timmi9191 said:


> Slightly ot.
> 
> Where is the pump in your system scooter?


----------



## SBOB (20/3/16)

osprey brewday said:


> I now use a plate chiller,i get better whirlpool when done with hot wort.plate chiller gets a soak in caustic overnight after each brew pic attached is what comes out after each soaking. i then soak in fresh water for several days and sanitise it with my fermenter on brew-day if any one wants my immersion chiller for $80 they can have it pick up only port Stephens area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are the funnels for?


----------



## osprey brewday (20/3/16)

SBOB said:


> what are the funnels for?


I recirculate the caustic with a measuring cup every so often during soaking it seems to push out any hop material and replaces the caustic in the chiller with fresher stuff from the bucket.


----------



## cke11y (22/3/16)

I have an Exchilerator CCFC. Highly recommended. Can get the sort of numbers the plate chiller guys are talking about but you can always run a flexible brush through it when worried.


----------



## tumi2 (31/5/16)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Hi there,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]I have read so many posts on wort chillers and would like to confirm my thoughts on a IC. I’m a little confused….[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]I am leaning towards a IC for the below reasons:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]- I currently no chill so want to avoid the next day work by chilling into fermenter and pitching on the brew day[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]- I like simplicity and hate cleaning [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]- i don't or want to use pumps, power, complex piping etc that adds to cleaning[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]- I am on mains water only but hope to use wasted IC water for all my cleaning post brew[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]- I already have a small copper IC that I intend to use in an ice bucket. Intent to use frozen water in ice cream containers.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]- I have heaps of space for storage[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]I am confused on the below:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]- [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]Do IC chillers remove the IC then whirlpool after the wort is cold and then wait for 30mins or so for settle?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]- [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]How much water is used roughly for a 23l batch, are we taking 50L, 100L, 150L. I want to avoid waste by capturing and reusing but need a rough estimate of usage.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]- [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]If I can't get down to 15 to 18 Degs with IC, do most IC’ers just put the coolish wort in the fridge and wait till it hits pitching temp.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]My main reason for not using any other chiller is i don’t want pumps, pipes, electricity cables etc. and I hate cleaning. With the IC I will leave it all in 1 piece with hose fitting etc and just plug into my garden hose.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Thanks for your assistance in advance[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Ivan[/SIZE]


----------



## mstrelan (31/5/16)

I use a 15m SS IC in 40-50L wort. Have not measured water wasted, but I collect about 40L of hot water then waste a truck load until the wort is down to 35-40C. Then I recirculate using a $20 pond pump in an Esky full of frozen soft drink bottles until it's down to pitching temp. Takes a fair while, but hoping to speed it up with a paint stirrer attached to a drill next brew day.


----------



## Mall (31/5/16)

Used on of these for last two years without a problem. 

Last brewday, Sunday just gone, single run of 40L hot wort down to 21 degrees using pump and water tank in 20 minutes. I've never had a hop blockage and it's easy to flush when done.


----------



## Matplat (31/5/16)

My vote goes to immersion chilling.

I spent a fair bit of time thinking about which method to go with and I was on point to build myself a CFC, but then I thought about cleaning. While no-chilling, my brew session would take around 4 hours and I was keen to increase that as little as possible. Now I pull the IC out and hose it off in about 10 seconds.

See attached my ghetto pre-chilling arrangement, yep, thats the garden hose running about 5-6m through a box of iced water, easy.

My decision was also influenced by the kind air-con installers who left behind a suitable length copper coil for me to re-purpose after they completed their work at our rental. It's 5/8" and 3/8" running in tandem with the 3/8" Tee'd into the 5/8". Chills 23l down to 25deg in 10-15 mins with the whirlpool pumping around.


----------



## Ben1 (20/6/16)

How much difference does the garden hose setup make matplat? I love how ghetto this is!


----------



## Moad (20/6/16)

+1 plate chiller. ive used all 3 and plate is most efficient, just use a hop filter of some kind and clean thoroughly


----------



## spog (21/6/16)

Immersion chiller for me.
I BiaB, the chiller goes in the same time as the whirlfloc (15 minutes ) . Water in then out onto the various veggie patches.
My chiller is 5/8" copper after 15 mins I bung a Coopers mash " agitator " in the guts of the chiller and stir like a madman to sort out the excess heat trapped inside and around the chiller and after 25 minutes 25 litres of wort is damn close to 20 degrees Celsius .
I have found that if I don't agitate it will take 40+ minutes to get close to pitching temp,and that's a lot of wasted water!
And cleaning an immersion chiller is a breeze .


----------



## rude (22/6/16)

Has anyone tried the cyclone wort chiller build


----------



## Alchomist (22/6/16)

Rude,
I liked the look of that CFC as well for both chilling & counterflow herms. So a plumber mate that owed me a favour put this one together on the weekend. 6m of 1/2" inside 3/4" copper with kinko's that can be undone for cleaning. Tested it out on an ipa & it chilled from 100c to 25c in about 20 mins using 3 buckets of tap water. Second test on the same recipe had hop stands at 80c & 60c both for 30 mins, which just entailed keeping the wort circulating & turning off the tap water. Next test is to use iced water & a stronger pump which should in theory reduce that time even further, then with a hop back, then as a counterflow herms etc etc

I'm really happy with it so far, tho from a cost perspective (unless your a plumber) the one from Jaded Brewing in the US would be a cheaper option.


----------



## Matplat (22/6/16)

Ben1 said:


> How much difference does the garden hose setup make matplat? I love how ghetto this is!


Yeah, I was pretty pleased with my ghetto efforts! I've only had the chiller for two brews and I used the 'pre-chiller' on both of them so I don't actually have a comparison. I should probably do a test to quantify the difference.... needless to say, the copper at the chiller in side is pretty cold I'd say maybe 15deg? Again, I should take some measurements....

I'm thinking about trying out a different setup using a smaller container with the same amount of ice to get a lower pre-chill temp, but it will obviously allow a shorter length of hose in the chilling water. I'm not sure whats more important, lower water temperature, or longer length of hose in the pre-chiller....


----------



## Radshoes (22/6/16)

I AM JUST GOING TO IGNORE EVERYTHING THE OP SAID EXCEPT FOR CHILL AND SAY THAT I NO CHILL AND WOULDN'T HAVE IT ANY OTHER WAY.

PS I DONT WASTE ANY WATER THIS WAY.....


----------



## SBOB (22/6/16)

radshoes said:


> I AM JUST GOING TO IGNORE EVERYTHING THE OP SAID EXCEPT FOR CHILL AND SAY THAT I NO CHILL AND WOULDN'T HAVE IT ANY OTHER WAY.
> 
> PS I DONT WASTE ANY WATER THIS WAY.....


----------



## Zorco (22/6/16)

rude said:


> Has anyone tried the cyclone wort chiller build
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep,

Great fun, leaks terribly, works brilliantly. 

And it is twice as awesome because I made it.

Inspired by Time4AnotherOne


----------



## Zorco (22/6/16)

radshoes said:


> I AM JUST GOING TO IGNORE EVERYTHING THE OP SAID EXCEPT FOR CHILL AND SAY THAT I NO CHILL AND WOULDN'T HAVE IT ANY OTHER WAY.
> 
> PS I DONT WASTE ANY WATER THIS WAY.....


Seems like you miss out on free heating of your cleanup water to me....


----------



## Radshoes (22/6/16)

zorsoc_cosdog said:


> Seems like you miss out on free heating of your cleanup water to me....


Maybe I should put the cube back in my boiler once I have filled it with water for cleaning?


----------



## AJS2154 (22/6/16)

Hey zorsoc, rude,

I have a plate chiller, but my chosen cooling method is no chill into my 30 litre fermenting corny. I don't feel the plate chiller is ever thoroughly clean. I know, I have OCD issues!! But let's move on.

I am really interested in making one of those bad boys. I have watched a youtube build for one of the systems and thought it would be a fun project. One thing always makes me wonder though. The system would of course have a certain amount of wort wastage, as do all cooling systems, but can you recover a large proportion of the wort in the unit, and how do you do that? I currently have about 4-5 litres left in my brew kettle, can't afford to find ways to increase that number by much.

The other thing that makes me wonder is the approach of recirculating the cooled wort back through the brew kettle. That must increase the cooling period, as not only are you cooling the x litres of wort in the kettle, you also need to cool the thermal mass of the kettle which would require a large expenditure of cooling water.

Am I missing something? Anthony

Anthony


----------



## AJS2154 (22/6/16)

radshoes said:


> Maybe I should put the cube back in my boiler once I have filled it with water for cleaning?


that is not such a silly suggestion.......I have a corny that I chill in to. Could pop that in my kettle for a while and it would cool / heat. Like it, will try it.

Why didn't I think of that? Genius redshoes.


----------



## Zorco (22/6/16)

radshoes said:


> Maybe I should put the cube back in my boiler once I have filled it with water for cleaning?


I'm trying to think why this isn't a great idea.

First thing I come up with is that dT/dt would not be high enough to overcome loss to ambient. Far greater heat transfer rate using the chiller and therefore you reach a higher peak temp for the cooling water.

Definitely pool chilling esque...


----------



## AJS2154 (22/6/16)

I currently use the pool to cool my corny. Works well. I put it on to the lowest step in the shallow end.


----------



## Zorco (22/6/16)

AJS2154 said:


> Hey zorsoc, rude,
> 
> 
> The system would of course have a certain amount of wort wastage, as do all cooling systems, but can you recover a large proportion of the wort in the unit, and how do you do that? I currently have about 4-5 litres left in my brew kettle, can't afford to find ways to increase that number by much.


Zero loss in the chiller.

I built mine as a single column with 4 rows. I pump to the top row and gravity takes the wort back to the BK. The outlet of the chiller is above the inlet of the BK.
When I'm done chilling (if I do it, I'm on a no-chill kick at the moment) I turn off the pump, disconnect the silicone hose from the chiller inlet and all the wort drains into the BK.



AJS2154 said:


> The other thing that makes me wonder is the approach of recirculating the cooled wort back through the brew kettle. That must increase the cooling period, as not only are you cooling the x litres of wort in the kettle, you also need to cool the thermal mass of the kettle which would require a large expenditure of cooling water.


Paul Wicksteed did an excellent video on this. Two boils, one chilled in recirc to the BK to pitch temp, the second flowrate managed direct into ferment vessel at pitch temp.

Negligible net benefit.

The kettle radiates a lot with all that skin....


----------



## AJS2154 (22/6/16)

OK, that design makes sense. Thanks for explaining it.

Paul Wicksteed was a an enquiring mind. Such a shame he was taken too young.

Thanks, I will look at the videos mate. Anthony


----------



## Radshoes (22/6/16)

i fully submerge two cubes in the pool end of brew day


----------



## rude (22/6/16)

radshoes said:


> i fully submerge two cubes in the pool end of brew day


So what is youre 0 min hop addition 10 mins or 5 mins instead of 20 min


----------



## AJS2154 (22/6/16)

I have put some serious thought to that idea, radshoes. The thing that stops me is the concept that the corny will cool and therefore go from positive to negative pressure, and if all the seals aren't perfect it may suck in some pool water......we all know what happens in pools, and that can't be in my beer.


----------



## Zorco (22/6/16)

There is no 'P' in POOL.


----------



## Bribie G (22/6/16)

B) B) B) B)


----------



## Zorco (22/6/16)

You've left someone's award frames in the background there.....it's distracting. I'm trying to work out if you displace all your wort over the floor when you put that frozen jug in the kettle!

:lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/6/16)

At the end of the day, the only reliable way to pick a chiller type is to ask 10 brewers which they would use and then pick 1 of the 15 answers


----------



## MastersBrewery (22/6/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> At the end of the day, the only reliable way to pick a chiller type is to ask 10 brewers which they would use and then pick 1 of the 15 answers


or mishmash 4 different solutions into one that sorta does the job.


----------



## rude (22/6/16)

Bribie G said:


> championship wort cooler.jpg
> 
> B) B) B) B)


 Well done mate gold for 2nd

What colour was 1st


----------



## Matplat (27/6/16)

Ben1 said:


> How much difference does the garden hose setup make matplat? I love how ghetto this is!


I timed it with the 'pre-chiller' last night, after 2 mins it was down below 80deg and took 17mins to get to 26deg. That was with whirlpooling at the same time.

Next brew I'l try it without....


----------



## sixfignig (27/6/16)

I picked up 18m of 1/2" copper from Masters for $68 (yay for pricing error). I made a somewhat dodgy double coil chiller that will be going for a maiden voyage sometime this week.


----------



## tumi2 (27/6/16)

Question for immersion chillers, I have only ever No Chilled so not sure about the whirlpool process......

I now have 2 immersion chillers, one 15m for the wort and one 5m to sit in a esky of iced water. Do you whirlpool the cooled wort after taking the chiller out or do i forgo the whirlpool due to infection risk?


----------



## mstrelan (27/6/16)

Whirlpool while chilling will help it to chill faster. I give it a stir after too, making sure the paint stirrer is thoroughly sanitized first.


----------



## spog (27/6/16)

tumi2 said:


> Question for immersion chillers, I have only ever No Chilled so not sure about the whirlpool process......
> 
> I now have 2 immersion chillers, one 15m for the wort and one 5m to sit in a esky of iced water. Do you whirlpool the cooled wort after taking the chiller out or do i forgo the whirlpool due to infection risk?


My post #33.
I leave the immersion chiller in until the desired temp has been reached then run off into the fermentor.
Can you give more detail on your immersion chillers ?
Am I correct in thinking that you use 2 different immersion chillers and are removing one then adding the second to reach the pitching temp,is this the reason you are worried about infection ?.
If you are using 2 I strongly suggest you stop and and use only one immersion chiller that is put into use at a minimum of 15 minutes from the end of the boil. The 15 minutes is proven and accepted to be the minimum for sanitisation ( not laboratory standard) in home brewing.


----------



## tumi2 (28/6/16)

spog said:


> My post #33.
> I leave the immersion chiller in until the desired temp has been reached then run off into the fermentor.
> Can you give more detail on your immersion chillers ?
> Am I correct in thinking that you use 2 different immersion chillers and are removing one then adding the second to reach the pitching temp,is this the reason you are worried about infection ?.
> If you are using 2 I strongly suggest you stop and and use only one immersion chiller that is put into use at a minimum of 15 minutes from the end of the boil. The 15 minutes is proven and accepted to be the minimum for sanitisation ( not laboratory standard) in home brewing.


Nah, i wasnt clear enough regarding the 2 chillers.

I use the 15m one in the wort and i sit the smaller 5 m one in an esky of iced water. I run the input hose into the iced water one to cool the water on the way through it. It then exits nice and cold into the 15 m chiller which is in the wort.

mind you i have not done it yet but that is the plan. i was lucky enough to be given a small copper 5m coil that i can use to further chill the water before it enters the wort chiller.

I was worried about infection from stirring the whirlpool when the wort is chilled. i usually whirlpool when wort is hot because i no chill.


----------



## crowmanz (28/6/16)

I would call the second smaller coil a pre-chiller, it's job is to chill the tap water passing through it.

For your main question, whirlpool while it is chilling as it will help cool the wort quicker.


----------



## nosco (29/6/16)

Has the benefits of copper to the brew been mentioned (if there is any benefit)? In a really early episode of Brew Strong they talked about metals and brewing. The guest pro brewer on the show said that copper should be included in every brew (I cant remember why) even to the point of putting a piece of copper pipe in the boil kettle/mash tun. If its true and I ever considered using a chiller Id just go with the simple copper immersion chiller :unsure: .

http://s125483039.onlinehome.us/archive/bs_metals9-29-08.mp3


----------



## sixfignig (30/6/16)

Used my home made copper IC for the first time last night. Chilled down approx 20L in 11min flat.

Can't complain with that!


----------



## mstrelan (30/6/16)

sixfignig said:


> Used my home made copper IC for the first time last night. Chilled down approx 20L in 11min flat.
> 
> Can't complain with that!


Wait until summer when the tap water is 30°C.


----------



## sixfignig (30/6/16)

mstrelan said:


> Wait until summer when the tap water is 30°C.


Water temp was 20C coming out of my laundry faucet. Will probably pickup a cheap pond/drill pump to recirculate chilled water in an esky come summer.


----------

